# Pompano help



## sniperpeeps

So I've been out a couple times trying to catch some Pompano. I am using 15lb flouro leader, about 3-4 feet with a 2/0 circle hook. I have mostly been using peeled shrimp. I have placed my baits past the sandbar, on the sandbar, in front of the sandbar, and just behind the break with no luck. I don't do much surf fishing so what am I doing wrong? I know they are out there right now.


----------



## welldoya

For one thing, that's a pretty big hook to use for pomps. Not sure what size I use but it doesn't have an /0 in the size. I would have to check the package to tell you.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Its a tiny, thin wire circle hook Eagle Claw 2/0, is that still to big?


----------



## ZombieKiller

sniperpeeps said:


> Its a tiny, thin wire circle hook Eagle Claw 2/0, is that still to big?



Yeah. I like #2 hooks...like the mutu light wire hooks by gamakatsu


----------



## Chris V

I use a #6 Kahle and will always use a #6 kahle for pomps. It is the perfect size and shape for hooking those rubber-lipped bastards and hasn't failed me yet even on 20+lb redfish. I use 15-20lb fluoro with a single drop arrangement. I've used many different rigs and hooks for pomps and this is what I feel is the best setup through my trial and error.


----------



## welldoya

Is it a #2 or a 2/0 ? A 2/0 is a pretty big hook. #2 is much smaller.


----------



## jim t

Fish the washouts. take a look down the beach. You'll see a scallop look in the sand Fish the pointy parts of the scallops, especially if you can find a larger scallop.


----------



## sniperpeeps

OK I'm an idiot, they were number 2 circles, not 2/0. That chart is helpful. Does it seem like the bite is better when it is a little rough and there is more water movement? It was dead calm yesterday and there wasn't anything going on morning or evening.


----------



## Chris V

The runouts aren't always on the points and can often be found in between them where swells wrapping around 2 points meet in the middle. When they hit, they usually have a hard backwash effect and begin to carve a deeper trough which as swell after swell hits and retreats, they begin to form the small rips that form the runouts. 

Once you learn how to spot the runouts and the surface turbulence they usually create, you'll have no problem spotting them from a distance.


----------



## jim t

Turbulence will stir up the bottom then pull prey out the cuts. No turbulence means the small fish and crabs can sit on the bottom or in the sand. 

It doesn't mean you cannot catch fish but some turbulence allows you to target the cuts. 

Jim


----------



## Sailor50

I have never had much luck during neap tides or calm surf when fishing the beach. Always seem to catch more when the water is a little rough and the waves are stirring up the bottom.


----------



## Fishermon

when surf fishing, rough (some) is good. SE winds and most important, timing. Be there at 4am..I know, I know...prepare yourself to a lotta fun in the dark...dusk/dawn are best impo. Now, when they're bitin they're bitin, I tell you that. Also, cut small pieces of shrimp, small enough just to cover the hook end... avoid heavy mono. I use 12lb leader double loop knot, #1 0r #2 circle hooks - 3oz pyramid sinker ...works like a champ.... love surf fishing x pomps. have fun.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Thanks for all the advice, going out to try again today, hopefully with better luck


----------



## Addict'd

I'm not a huge fan of it myself, but I know people who have a lot of success walking the beach and sight casting small pompano jigs at them. Good exercise too.....


----------



## Charlie2

*Running and Gunning*



Addict'd said:


> I'm not a huge fan of it myself, but I know people who have a lot of success walking the beach and sight casting small pompano jigs at them. Good exercise too.....


What you're describing is what I call 'Running and Gunning'. I use a 12 foot UL spinning rod that I built myself. 

I use small jigs, tipped with pieces of cut shrimp, or artificial 'Flies?'('Bugs' whatever) that work for me. I make these too.

It's fun to catch fish with something that you've built.

I have just about quit using real bait, except for the cut shrimp or, at times, salted squid.

I occasionally get into trouble when a LARGE! decides to take my tiny lure. I catch everything while UL 'Running and Gunning'. C2


----------



## Chris V

The biggest pomp I caught this year was on a jig. Jigs are very effective once you learn how to use them. I also like to trail a jig with a fly sometimes.


----------



## Charlie2

*Pompano Jigs*

This is a rig that I use while 'Running and Gunning'. There are others. The ones sold in stores often have too long of a tail and too much hardware beads etc). Cut the hair off just past the bend of the hook, creating a 'dart' effect.

THE RIG: Use with the 'hop method) Jerk the jig(rig) off the bottom then let settle to the bottom. Repeat all the way to your feet. I've had Pompano hit the jig at my feet. Be Alert!

Tie a bucktail teaser about 12-18 inches above a 1/4-1/2 oz Pompano Jig. I use a Digger' jig to dig into the sand. The bucktail teaser can be of any bright color; yellow, white, chartreuse or pink. The color of the jig head really doesn't matter. Mine are of the color that I have handy at the time.
Tie your jg and teaser on with a non-slip loop knot. This gives them room to wiggle. 

This causes the jig to bump the bottom, creating that "Magic Puff of Sand" which attracts the fish. When a fish investigates, the jig should be immobile(between hops) and the fish sees the teaser. When the jig does come off the bottom, creating that 'Magic Puff of Sand', the fish sees it.
I often catch two fish at a time.

If the Ladyfish, Bluefish or Spanish(all notorious biters) start, I switch to leaders of 50# test mono. You do get cut off once in a while, but not as much.(See too much hardware). Tie on a loop knot to allow freedom for jig and teaser to move

Sorry about the length of the post, but you got me started.  C2.


----------



## sniperpeeps

I didn't know jigging for them was so effective. Looks like I will try that tactic because shrimp have caught me nothing worthwhile other than some whiting


----------



## GASeminole

Silly Willy, Goofy Jig, etc. with teaser. Loop knot with hooks facing away from each other.


----------



## Charlie2

*Pompano Jigs*

I have used Doc's Goofy Jigs, Silly Willies,(probably other) knock-offs of Doc's ) and find them very effective. 

The teaser, tied back to back, makes it more effective, but that heavy body creates the "Magic Puff of Sand) that really attracts the fish. The bucktail(or whatever material) teaser is frosting on the cake.

You fish it like a jig is supposed to: 'jig' it on and off the bottom. Between hops is when the fish will hit. Be Alert!

I have taken people who have never fished in their life, handed them a rod with a Gooy Jig(or knock-off) on it and caught fish. It's that good.

I make 'flies, 'bugs' whatever for Pompano and asked the guys on the Gulp thread whether it would probably work used as a sweetener for them. I presently tie three different Pompano flies which it would probably work on. 

Long post, I know! If anyone has any other /Super' baits/lures. post them here. After all; this is a Pompano Help Thread'C2


----------



## GASeminole

In addition to the presentation, I like the silly jigs better than a standard pompano jig because you can cast the heck out em. Its like casting a bullet!


----------



## Charlie2

*Doc's Knockoffs*



GASeminole said:


> In addition to the presentation, I like the silly jigs better than a standard pompano jig because you can cast the heck out em. Its like casting a bullet!


What's the ratio between Pompano caught on the teaser rather than the jig proper?

The additional weight also makes them dig better. My 'Digger' Jigs (and later, Gravedigger),have a lip that makes it even better for digging. It also makes the jig wobble in the water during hops, causing bites from other fish than Pompano. Hang On!

Before Do-It Molds came out with their Gravedigger Mold, I made my own, patterned after an old Helin Flatfish lure.from a mold that I made from Plaster of Paris. I never weighed the thing, but know that it weighed an ounce or a tad over, and that thing can cast out of sight. C2


----------



## GASeminole

Charlie2 said:


> What's the ratio between Pompano caught on the teaser rather than the jig proper?


Yeah, the teaser definitely takes the most licks when you have it on there. 









On the incoming tide, I like to stand about waist deep and sling out to the trough in front of the sandbar and hop it back with short, firm bumps to make it jump no more than a foot off the bottom and then down to make the sand poof. Pause every few jumps. They usually hit it on the way back down.


----------



## Charlie2

*Pompano Jigs*

That's the theory that I used when designing/making my Digger' Jigs. I noticed that the majority of my hits were on the teaser so figured 'why Not?', I made them from the homemade mold made from a Flatfish lure; the one made for a flyrod, so it was tiny, but large by normal Pompano jig standards.

If I ever learn to make pictures, I'll post pics.

Do-It Molds made their mold to make jigs up to 1/2 oz which is pretty heavy, but not heavy enough for what I want (in some cases). I bought the mold when they first came out in 2007 because of the smaller jig which works; also in some cases.

I use a long surf rod because of a close encounter with a shark many moons ago. I promised the shark then, that if it let go of my leg, I'd never harm or molest it or its like. I fish from dry sand with either a 11 foot or 13 foot rod. When casting the lighter jigs(up to 1/2 oz, I'll go to my 12 foot UL spinning rod, made from a crappie pole blank. I also find that I can control the jig/lure better with a long rod.

You have the 'how to fish' down pat. You should catch a lot of fish.

Where are you in GA? Do you ever come to Pensacola? Just curious. C2


----------



## sniperpeeps

So I got a couple pomp jigs from half hitch Navarre and hit the beach today in the rain. Second cast solid hook up, nice pomp got it all the way to beach and got excited and a wave came in and he took off. I didn't drop my rod tip and snap, gone. Spent about 2 hours out there, surf was alive. Must have caught 20 lady fish and 10-15 jacks. Jigging is the way I will be fishing from the bank from now on!


----------



## osborne311

what is the best time(s) to give a serious try for pomps from the beach? I have yet to land a keeper and it is high on my hit list. Thanks


----------



## Charlie2

*Pompano Help*



osborne311 said:


> what is the best time(s) to give a serious try for pomps from the beach? I have yet to land a keeper and it is high on my hit list. Thanks


First question? Which method are you going to fish? Soaking bait on a spike or fishing jigs? I mainly fish jigs, but will soak bait sometimes. Still getting better from stroke. so directions are mainly jig oriented. Get a long(er) rod and go for it! You'll eventually hook up with a Pompano and wonder what you did right.

Not to be trite, but almost any time is good; some times are better. 

See GASeminoles' post about fishing the incoming tide. Any time that you have waves washing up on the beach uncovering small creatures from the bottom is good.

Cast out. Let settle to the bottom. Retrieve the jig slowly, making short hops. Be alert for any different feel on the jig. A Pompano will usually hit it on the drop. Hook it. 

Don't 'horse' the fish! Pompano will come unattached with too much activity on your end. C2


----------



## Charlie2

*Fishing from the Sand*



sniperpeeps said:


> So I got a couple pomp jigs from half hitch Navarre and hit the beach today in the rain. Second cast solid hook up, nice pomp got it all the way to beach and got excited and a wave came in and he took off. I didn't drop my rod tip and snap, gone. Spent about 2 hours out there, surf was alive. Must have caught 20 lady fish and 10-15 jacks. Jigging is the way I will be fishing from the bank from now on!


So now you're hooked! Once you've caught fish with an artificial lure while casting you'll love it. Welcome to Surfcasting! C2


----------



## GASeminole

Charlie2 said:


> Where are you in GA? Do you ever come to Pensacola? Just curious. C2


North side of Atlanta, fish Lanier a good bit but my vessel just isnt satisfied with that. 

Come to Destin to visit my brother SniperPeeps whenever I can....not enough salt water around these parts.


----------



## Fishermon

Charlie, thats great. Pompanos put out a good fight. Next time you hook a big gal, drag her in with the waves, release pressure (drag)when the surf goes out and work it in with the incoming waves again, repeat until you beach the beast. :thumbup:


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock

*Pompano jig molds*

Pompano jig molds for sale in For Sale forum.


----------



## Charlie2

*Landing a Fish*



Fishermon said:


> Charlie, thats great. Pompanos put out a good fight. Next time you hook a big gal, drag her in with the waves, release pressure (drag)when the surf goes out and work it in with the incoming waves again, repeat until you beach the beast. :thumbup:


I use 6# test line with my UL Spinning rod and you have to be careful with that light of line. Pompano have(Chris V calls them 'rubbery') mouths that won't stand too much pulling and tugging.

I 'surf' them in; riding the wave like a surfer.

BTW; I catch most(all?) of my fish when using a Goofy Knockoff on the teaser, so figured that I didn't need a hook on the bottom weight/jig. It did nothing but hold it down and make a disturbance. For some reason, this doesn't happen with my C2 Rig which is a wire spreader with a digger on the bottom with swimmer jigs on the arms. I catch fish on all three arms. 

I went out and tested the dropper rig with a sliding sinker on the bottom(no hook). I tied two teasers above it and it works like a charm. I can put up to 3 oz on the bottom for my big rods to cast. Six fish on 6 casts make you sort of big headed!. 

Go early while it's still kinda dark. Catch some fish then go home to do whatever. I don't fish late, but it should be good also. JMHO C2


----------



## mark825

*Ultralight*

I'm new to the board, and have a couple of questions about jigging for pompano with ultralight rods. Are there any off the shelf crappie rods that will handle 1/2 oz. jigs? Also what pound test would you recommend for this. I have quite a few bait rods in the 10-12 ft. range, but I've always liked light or ultralight tackle since I'm a pretty small guy(5-9/130). Thanks in advance.


----------



## Charlie2

*Ultra Light Pompano Rods*



mark825 said:


> I'm new to the board, and have a couple of questions about jigging for pompano with ultralight rods. Are there any off the shelf crappie rods that will handle 1/2 oz. jigs? Also what pound test would you recommend for this. I have quite a few bait rods in the 10-12 ft. range, but I've always liked light or ultralight tackle since I'm a pretty small guy(5-9/130). Thanks in advance.


I use B&M Crappie Poles from West Point MS. They are available in most good tackle stores. The one that I'm presently using is Graphite, but I'm pretty sure that you can get one(cheaper) from Fiberglass or composite.They will handle up to 1/2 oz with no problem.

I have also made an UL Spinning rod from a fly rod blank. Worked pretty good.

I use the crappie pole as is, right out of the box. I don't get(or really need) extremely long distances. If I were to want long(er) distanes, I'd change the first three guides out to a 20-16-12 arrangement.

A word of caution: I think that the guides are stainless steel but to prevent problems, keep the rod clean by rinsing in fresh water after use. I've had no corrosion problems.

I use 6lb test mono on a ABU Cardinal reel of unknown vintage. Braid is an option.

I also use my 11 and 13 foot rods for jig fishing. You can use a Knocker, or even a slider rig arrangement, to provide the necessary weight for casting. Some of my rigs weight up to 3 oz. C2


----------



## mark825

*Ultralight*

Charlie, Thanks for the very helpful information. I intend to have one of these rods in the arsenal when I come to Perdido the 1st week in November. I hope the fall run will still be on then.


----------



## Charlie2

*Perdido in November*

The Fall Run should be in full swing about then.

I fish Perdido Key(Johnson's Beach) on a regular basis because it's close to home.

BTW; I looked at the B&M Catalog and most guides are made of Aluminum Oxide. More reason for corrosion control.

I'll probably see you out there. C2


----------



## nolaguy

Howdy everyone. First time poster.

I'm really excited to try "surfcasting" with jigs in Pensacola this weekend.

Charlie (or anyone else), I have a nice reddington rod: 11.5 feet, 6-10 lbs., light action. Could i use this to throw 1/2 jigs effectively for pompano? I'm thinking it might be a little heavy, considering you use 6lb test. I guess you use that on the crappy rod.

What pound test do you use on your long UL rods?

Thanks in advance. Great great info here!

-Nolaguy


----------



## Charlie2

*Long UL Rods*

That 12 foot UL is my long range UL rod!

I do fish with light(1-3oz) rods with heavier (12-17 lb test mono) when fishing for whatever on the second bar. I do use a slightly heavier weight. This is usually 'sit and spike' fishing. Shrimp, squid or cut bait will all work.

My SIL found a brand new 300 yard spool of 20 lb Power Pro and gave it to me, so something will get spooled with it.

Was over to Lower Alabama tody to visit with friends and they had caught some whiting an one slot red. They bit early. C2


----------



## nolaguy

Thanks, Charlie. I'll let you know how I do this weekend. I couldn't find any bucktail teasers here in New Orleans, but I'm sure they'll have some at PB.

So on your 12 foot UL, what pound test do you usually run? 6lb?


----------



## Charlie2

*UL Rod Line Test*



nolaguy said:


> So on your 12 foot UL, what pound test do you usually run? 6lb?


I use 6lb test mono with a short(12') possibly 20# test 'bite' leader. Some people use fluorocarbon, but I can't justify the extra coat.

I've been looking hard at re spooling with that 'gift' 20lb Power Pro(braid).l It's the same size as 6lb so...? I find 6 lb test more than adequate. JMHO C2


----------



## GROUPERKING

Hook size is not your problem. I use 3/0 1x circle hooks. Sometimes there just not there.


----------



## osborne311

How far out are you guys fishing with these jigs? First gut, second gut? Thanks.


----------



## Charlie2

*Jig Fishing*

Step 1. I cast as far as I can then 'hop' the jig all the way back. If I get a hit, I remember approximately where the jig was at the time. I then fish at that distance. If no hits all the way back to the beach, I'll go back to step 1.

Sometimes they'll hit right at your feet; be alert! C2


----------

